# Tortoise control rod



## vtmodeler (Jul 21, 2014)

Hey there, in the installation instructions of the tortoise, it says the rod is only good for up to one inch thick tables. They say any more than that and a longer control rod is required. My bench thickness is 1 5/8 including the roadbed. What are you guys doing for this and where do you acquire it? Thanks


----------



## jesteck (Apr 15, 2014)

Circuitron addresses this in their FAQ's, and they give recommended wire sizes.

http://www.circuitron.com/index_files/Page724.htm


----------



## vtmodeler (Jul 21, 2014)

thanks for the help and I did manage to track down the exrta length rods at Tony's Train exchange. Now its just a matter of the install.


----------

